

Criminals Pay Top Money for Hackable Nokia Phone - thomas
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/163409/criminals_pay_top_money_for_hackable_nokia_phone.html

======
cvboss
Yes, smells bs, thats what the comment says:

This article is a HOAX, the messenger, Frank Engelsman is a NON existing Dutch
Private Investigator from a NON existing company called 'Ultrascan' in
Amsterdam, this company is NOT registired at the Dutch Chamber of Commerce. Mr
Engelsman uses the Internet for his investigations.

------
timcederman
This article is completely untrue.

